# Does this bike really exist?



## redline1968 (Mar 3, 2022)

Found this ad and actually looked at it and noticed a parallel between schwinn karate and the murray  eliminator.. has anyone seen one of these bikes?  Do they exist ?


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Mar 3, 2022)

I saw that as well. I cannot recall them when I was in school, nor can I find anything on the bike other than that one descriptive photo. I am still searching though.
Rob


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Mar 3, 2022)

I do think at that point the Schwinn patent on the sissy bar was still active, since nobody else had one even remotely like it Schwinn would've sued the (axle) nuts off of whoever copied it.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 3, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> I do think at that point the Schwinn patent on the sissy bar was still active, since nobody else had one even remotely like it Schwinn would've sued the (axle) nuts off of whoever copied it.



My thoughts exactly also the front fork and drum break...🥺 I was wondering if schwinn caught on to this  one.. also if you built this bike would it be a legit murry dragster?


----------



## phantom (Mar 3, 2022)

I wonder what the drag brake lever operates.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 3, 2022)

phantom said:


> I wonder what the drag brake lever operates.




I'm thinking the rear caliper. Looking at the picture the caliper is really odd looking.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 4, 2022)

A "three dimensional chainguard"?

Man, I gotta get me one of those!!


----------



## phantom (Mar 4, 2022)

Coyote said:


> A "three dimensional chainguard"?
> 
> Man, I gotta get me one of those!!



You have to wear special glasses for it to appear that way.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 4, 2022)

Got to say I do love those tires. Orange looks great on that bike..


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Mar 4, 2022)

I cannot find any evidence of this bike ever existing.
I do have some possible reasons it didn't.
1). The sprocket is an exact copy of the Schwinn Mag 5 speed sprocket.
2). The sissybar suspension is an exact copy of the Schwinn Krate setup.
3). The rear wheel and derailleur sure look Schwinn Approved to me.

The drum wheel may not be as much of a problem if they used an S-2 style rim.
The Atom hub was not proprietary to Schwinn and others, like Grimeca made similar setups in the 1970s-70s.
Schwinn did not have the only Spring fork of that style. Note there are no strut rods. 
Bars are Wald manufacture and not proprietary, so they would be possible.

Any take on this is welcome. I am not arguing a point here, just making an observation. 
I would build the bike myself but too many projects already. Still, it is tempting me.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 4, 2022)

Agree it looks sharp..I'd say schwinn didn't see this.. good bases for a law suit


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Mar 4, 2022)

I found a pretty close chainguard.
At this rate it will only cost about $15k to build it.
I will take two!

Just kidding!😹


----------



## mrg (Mar 4, 2022)

redline1968 said:


> Found this ad and actually looked at it and noticed a parallel between schwinn karate and the murray  eliminator.. has anyone seen one of these bikes?  Do they exist ?View attachment 1581746



I'm guessing you meant to say "Krate" unless there is a Schwinn "Karate" I don't know about?


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Mar 4, 2022)

I see them for sale on ebay a lot. Thought about buying one, but they didn't make one with a black belt.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Mar 4, 2022)

Seriously, that's what happens when we trust spellcheck.
Rob


----------



## Chad8 (Mar 5, 2022)

That is someones creation . its part huffy wild dragster (shifter) , sears screamer Bars and chain guard ?) ,  and part Schwinn Krate .


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Mar 5, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> I see them for sale on ebay a lot. Thought about buying one, but they didn't make one with a black belt.



I meant the Schwinn Karate


----------



## jammer (Mar 5, 2022)

I mostly see the Schwann crates for sale on ebay. I think the same man sold them that brought the ice cream and clam strips to the house. He drove around in a yellow van.


----------



## koolbikes (Mar 5, 2022)

Geoff Greene used this photo on the cover of his "Sting-ray's & Muscle Bikes of the '60's & '70's" Book. Nothing in the book of this bicycles existence. I'm thinking it's a hodgepodge of Kool Features from Muscle Bicycles of that era.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 5, 2022)

Ha....the phone does marvelous and stupid things....🥺🥺🥺🥺.... I assume there a few here that do understand what I meant....lol.. or do I need a people check too..🥺🥺🤔🤔


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 5, 2022)

redline1968 said:


> Found this ad and actually looked at it and noticed a parallel between schwinn karate and the murray  eliminator.. has anyone seen one of these bikes?  Do they exist ?View attachment 1581746



I had a red Grasshopper on my F1 Eliminator


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 5, 2022)

Wow.. they are sharp looking tire


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Mar 5, 2022)

I know man. It happens on eBay a lot. So much that I use it as a search term. 
It may be that the spellcheck on phones is not as good as it is on a computer.
I was making the joke based on that.
Rob


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Mar 6, 2022)

Close, but no cigar...


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Mar 6, 2022)

They did steal the best parts of the Screamer, The Spyder, and the Krate series. Then they added the early Murray rounded stick shift and a similar but longer chainguard and there it was! 
Cool design, not as innovative as I would like to see or even attempt.
I do not have the right frame though.
Rob


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 6, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> I do think at that point the Schwinn patent on the sissy bar was still active, since nobody else had one even remotely like it Schwinn would've sued the (axle) nuts off of whoever copied it.



It wouldn't have been a Schwinn deal, more like Troxel or who ever made those spring loaded bars any way. AXLE NUTS!! Your funny Rob..


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 6, 2022)

phantom said:


> I wonder what the drag brake lever operates.



The rear brake ya AXLE nut...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 6, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> View attachment 1582421
> 
> I found a pretty close chainguard.
> At this rate it will only cost about $15k to build it.
> ...



I bought one like this a month or so ago for a fraction of his asking price.. CRAZY CRACK HO money...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 6, 2022)

redline1968 said:


> Ha....the phone does marvelous and stupid things....🥺🥺🥺🥺.... I assume there a few here that do understand what I meant....lol.. or do I need a people check too..🥺🥺🤔🤔



I think you mean BRAIN FEED check..


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 6, 2022)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> Close, but no cigar...View attachment 1583505



That's just like my 68 Screamer ..


----------



## kingsting (Mar 9, 2022)

Going off of fuzzy memory here but I believe this illustration was used for a 1969 magazine article (Popular Mechanics?) called "Those Wild New Bikes" and it just shows all the features of the bikes at the time.

*update* I found it! Starts at page 150.









						Popular Mechanics ~ 1969 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
					

Popular Mechanics ~ 1969



					archive.org


----------

